# Solved: Distribution List in Global Address List



## otherwayne (Feb 15, 2007)

OK. This is driving me crazy. Using Active Directory I created a Global Security group. I also tried Global Distribution group. Neither of them are showing in my Global Address book. What am I missing?

OS: Windows 2003 Server
Mail: Exchange Server 2003

Please help.

Wayne


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

It has to be set up as a Global Distribution group and you have to ensure it has an email address. I am not sure it will show up until you restart Outlook.


----------



## otherwayne (Feb 15, 2007)

thanks rockn. i did create it globally and it does have an email. some more i have discovered. I can add people to the group and send email using the distribution list. the list does show up on the "All Groups" under "All Address List", just not in the Global Address List....strange.

more to add, but it is the cause of why i am creating the list again. last week all of our emails addresses in our division disappeared from the GAL, but they all have emails and are working correctly and also have entries in the Active Directory.

technology is great!!!!


----------

